#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Facts about Bil Gates, Really awesome and inspirational!

## koolkroocer

1. Bill Gates earns US$250 every SECOND, thats
about US$20 Million a DAY and US $7.8 Billion a YEAR!

2. If he drops a thousand dollars, he wont even bother topick it up because during the 4 seconds he picks it, he wouldve already earned it back.

3. The US national debt is about 5.62 trillion dollars,if Bill Gates were to pay the debt by himself, he will finish it in less then 10 years.

4. He can donate US $15 to everyone on earth but still be left with US $5 Million for his pocket money.

5. Michael Jordan is the highest paid athlete in US. If he doesnt drink and eat, and keeps up his annual income i.e.US$30 Million, hell have to wait for 277 years to become as rich as Bill Gates is now.

6. If Bill Gates was a country, he would be the 37th richest country on earth.

7. If you change all of Bill Gates money to US $1 notes, you can make a road from the earth to moon, 14 times back and forth. But you have to make that road non-stop for 1,400 years, and use a
total of 713 BOEING 747 planes to transport all the money.

8. Bill Gates is 40 this year. If we assume that he will live for another 35 years, he has to spend US $6.78 Million per day to finish all his money before he goes to heaven.And the last one

9. If Microsoft Windows users can claim US$1 for every time their computers hang because of Microsoft Windows, Bill Gates will be bankrupt in 3 years 





  Similar Threads: Awesome blog post on "5 Facts You Didn't Know About the Agni 5 Missile" that will make you proud as an Indian! Awesome blog post on "5 Facts You Didn't Know About the Agni 5 Missile". Awesome blog post on "5 Facts You Didn't Know About the Agni 5 Missile". Awesome blog post on "5 Facts You Didn't Know About the Agni 5 Missile". An Inspirational thought

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

Oh my gosh......!!!!  Really awesome and mainly he didn't even complete his university education ........

----------


## koolkroocer

Yeah!!!!
 :D:   :D:   :D:

----------


## amolkumar999

good and decent personality

----------


## vijai19

That's not all.,, he's isn't great for being the richest man in the earth's surface, but also most generous person by spending 28billion USD of his fortune to charity and poor

----------

